# 25C3: Brüche in der Sicherheitsarchitektur des iPhone



## Newsfeed (28 Dezember 2008)

Mitglieder des "iPhone Dev"-Hackerteams haben auf dem 25. Chaos Communication Congress Einblicke in ihre andauernde Arbeit zum Umgehen der SIM-Sperre bei Apples Smartphone gegeben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

